
Realm ties PostgreSQL databases to mobile applications - bigfish24
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3181819/database-administration/realm-ties-postgresql-databases-to-mobile-applications.html
======
pkhanal
This is really cool. How does the mapping work?

~~~
bigfish24
Thanks! In the configuration of a new PostgresAdapter, you can define the
Realm schema, which can be a subset of the tables/columns in Postgres. For
example the demo app we built works with a Postgres database with 15 tables,
but the adapter only syncs the 2 tables needed by the app into Realm Schemas.
See more here: [https://github.com/realm-demos/realm-
dvdrental](https://github.com/realm-demos/realm-dvdrental)

